# Official Thread:[email protected]



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bulls 89
Ind 88

JO will play after all, he came off the bench yesterday. Still I want to stay positive, and if we don't win things will get real negative fast.

At least we have at least 2 players that will be around for a long time (Deng, Hinrich)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 93
Pacers 89


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

will curry play?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm not expecting this young team to win this game, especially without curry. As long as they play as hard as they did in last nights comeback, you can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Hopefully, Bulls will get their 1st W.

Bulls 100
Pacers 97


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> will curry play?


I think him and Davis both got 2 games a piece, so in that case no. But I could be wrong on that.


I think this has the potential to get ugly coming off a double OT loss then traveling, but hopefully they can do more of the right things that they were doing in the 2nd half last night, without being down by 30 first.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I mean if we couldn't beat a Kidd-less Nets team at home, what makes me think we'll beat Indy, even w/o Miller. JO will play, plus we're coming off a 2-OT game so I wonder will the energy be there. At least Chandler should be rested.

Bulls-80
Pacers-95

Of course I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Our main guys aren't gonna have much gas in the tank.

Not asking for a win Bulls, just go out and make them earn their W. This is another development year and in all likely hood we aren't gonna win 30 games. So what I wanna see is people who think twice about wanting to play us. We gotta get after the ball and play tough D. Don't give any games to anyone.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

I have this sinking feeling after last night... this game might be a bloodbath.

Pacers 111
Bulls 89


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

109








84


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*@*














































*VS* 






































dont know if o'neal is starting, but we'll lose nonetheless

i say 
pacer 105
bulls 85


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Pacers 102
Bulls 77

Artest: 28 (he really will make us pay, no sarcasm at all!  )


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

95









82


Leading Scorers:









25









19


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Pacers- 126
Bulls- 83

unless...

they bench Artest, O'Neal, and Tinsley

Pacers- 91
Bulls- 71

unless...

Bulls start Ditka at the 3,4, and 5

Pacers- 9
Bulls-367


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Pacers-117
Bulls-87


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 102
Bulls: 86


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

paysers -- 104
buhls -- 88

deng/artest high scorers.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Deng will be shut down today

Pacers - 96
Bulls - 80


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Gonna be a tough game, back to back, on the road, against a top 5 team in the league. That is pretty much grounds for the Bulls getting a beatdown, but hey, they surprised everyone last night with their comeback, maybe they'll build on that.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

My expectations are reaaaaallly low for this game. First, there is the double overtime heart break, back to back with a road game against the team that had the best regular season record last season.

If Artest can limit a guy like Pierce, what do you think he does to Deng? I feel for the kid. And Jermaine O'neal is primed for a beastly game coming back and who better to rip one off against than the Bulls? Further, Stephen Jackson will be a tougher assignment than any of the Nets guards.

So, having said this, I'd be pleased if the Bulls can keep the final score within single digits, based on the obstacles going into this game. If they manage that, I'll be encouraged. However, I wouldn't be surprised if they get destroyed and they still tried their best.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers 99

Bulls 81


SJax - lights us up for 26 

Ben finally shows some signs with 17

Oh - and how about a fight between Ron and Chapu...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If were gonna lose Stephen Jackson better score big big big. And get lots of rebounds, blocks, steals, and assists.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

pacers 96
bulls 81

hiney 18pts
deng 15pts
chapu 15pts


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon starts again.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice way to start off the game gordon, with a turnover.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chandler with a bucket, we'll see if he'll show up tonight or pretend he's Ben Gordon again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Did Tyson grow a penis today?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sounds like both of Kirk's shots have been short so far, he's gotta be wiped.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Did Tyson grow a penis today?


LMFAO
:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon follows his impressive NBA debut with another strong performance. Two fouls in the first four minutes of action and a ride on the pine.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Gordon follows his impressive NBA debut with another strong performance. Two fouls in the first four minutes of action and a ride on the pine.


Pretty optimistic to start him and have him guard Stephen Jackson, don't you think? Is there any suprised Jackson successfully posted him up right away?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I realize that, DMD. It's pretty much an impossible task for a 6'3"(2) player. My post was more tongue in cheek than it was anything else. I still think Ben has good potential. To pass final judgment on a player after one game is dumm.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty optimistic to start him and have him guard Stephen Jackson, don't you think? Is there any suprised Jackson successfully posted him up right away?


Tell me about it, seems like a bold move, especially on someone who tore the hell out of us about a week ago.

10-9 Bulls, sounds like it's been sloppy for both teams so far, but sounds like they're doing ok.

Did O'Neal come off the bench last night for the Pacers, or are they holding him out tonight?


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

David Freakin' Harrison? Are you serious? Where's Eddie? This is another guy who needs swift punch to the jewels.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn. I think. I am starting. To write. Like Hemingway. On ritalin.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yo 10to12, what are you using to follow the game?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Again, the rationale seems to be that they want to help Gordon's confidence by starting him, but does getting a couple fouls and a turnover help him at all? I truly think some damage is being done here.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng with 7 points, damn.
Kirk with 2 assists.

I guess its good to try to get Gordon his confidence, but you gotta start Deng.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng knocking down jumpers. I think he's gonna be a star.


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

I went ahead and signed up for Inside Ticket to get the audio. I figure I'm gonna be online for as many games as possible all season...might as well pay the $29.95. I'll follow the stats on Yahoo or Sportline or ESPN.

So far so good with the audio feed!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess I should watch the game instead of watching old reruns of newsradio..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good stuff, my man! Congrats.

Luol Deng has gone from being a guy who I didn't really like because of ESPN's oversaturation of him to a guy whose game I absolutely love.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Where do you guys think hinrich will rank in threes this year? I am thinking any where from 3-5 in the nba.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Vega, what do you think of your man Giddens from Kansas. He looks like he could be a star NBA superstar to me.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

grr. jackson's ugly face grabbing deng. deng to shoot


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Where do you guys think hinrich will rank in threes this year? I am thinking anyway from 3-5 in the nba.


In # made or %?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jackson with 2 fouls now, we'll take that.
Jared Reiner in the game, I suppose we'll have to take that as well.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

yo spongy, is there any way you can PM me last night's highlights? Thanks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pbp anyone? I feel like typing on a saturday night.


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

Deng is a player. He can do a little bit of everything and is much more entertaining to watch when Dicky V isn't screaming in my ear.

As for Hinrich's 3's, he won't have to shoot this much all year. He's just doing what he can to keep his team in games right now. His junior year of college, he made exactly half of his treys. So, if you're talking %, he could be right up there in the near future.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> yo spongy, is there any way you can PM me last night's highlights? Thanks.



i did


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> In # made or %?


Amount, i know his % won't be near the top at all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom Dore : commentating on everything under the sun.

Hinrich brings it up. left side to Duhon baseline. pass to Deng in the right corner for 3. GOOD. geez.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We're giving them too many open 3's.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Tom Dore : commentating on everything under the sun.
> 
> Hinrich brings it up. left side to Duhon baseline. pass to Deng in the right corner for 3. GOOD. geez.


Thats 11 for Deng isnt it?
Shiat, not bad at all..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, I am about to proclaim Deng to be the greatest human being ever to walk the face of the earth. It's hard not to like this guy. I'm pretty much sold on the fact that he's our best contendor for ROY.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Vega, what do you think of your man Giddens from Kansas. He looks like he could be a star NBA superstar to me.


I honestly think he has the most potential out of any player in college. Seriously, honestly, sincerely. But only if he refines his handles, works on his midrange game and continues to learn defense. His work ethic is off the charts, so I think it's entirely possible.

He's 6'5" with what appears to be the longest wingspan I've ever seen on a player his height. He's gained 20 pounds of lean mass over the last year or so, and he's up to 205 pounds, he's got a great body, elite athleticism (a _legit_ 40"+ vertical) and a killer outside shot (beyond NBA range). He needs some work putting the ball on the floor (he's got a good handle, but he needs to develop his game so he can find holes/avenues and use it), creating shots/dishes for others, and learning to use his physical gifts on defense.

He's a wildcard. Could be a pretty good player this season, could be the single best offensive player in the country. We'll see.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Freddie jones hits a three right back. foul on Eddie Gill

Nocioni comes in. Harrington out. Reiner. Hinrich, Deng, Duhon, 

Hinrich hits both FT's

Artest brings it up. Deng guards him. top of the key. Artest kicks it out. to Gill. OOB on Pacers. Bulls ball

4.4 secs left 

Duhon shoots a long three. hits rim.

27 24 Pacers 

Not bad a quarter for the BUlls


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

27-24 after Q1.
Not too horrible, they have Jackson and O'neal with 2 PF's a piece.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i did


Thank you very much. You kick a$$.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

7 Points 4 Assist 9 Turnovers

10 Points 4 Assist 4 Turnovers

7 Points 3 Assist 5 Turnovers

4 Points 1 Assist 1 Turnover

11 Points 5 Assist 4 Turnovers

Those are the outstanding stats of Hinrich's first 5 games as a Bulls. That averages to.

7.8 Points 3.4 Assist 4.6 Turnovers with a .73 Assist to Turnover Ratio. A bust right. 

The point is that Hinrich and Gordon were both unfairly put into the starting lineup to start off their rookie campaign. Both struggled in the beginning. Both will be stars.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly think he has the most potential out of any player in college. Seriously, honestly, sincerely. But only if he refines his handles, works on his midrange game and continues to learn defense. His work ethic is off the charts, so I think it's entirely possible.
> ...


I mention Giddens because he is the one reason I wish we had a pick next year. I don't thinks he's going to work his way up to #3, but he definitely has the talent to move into lottery land, and we probably wouldn't have a shot at him. On the other hand, he could very well stay for one more year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deng with 11pts in the first Q, and that's after missing 2 free throws too

Deng!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We have a Gordon basket!

I'm waiting for his breakout game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I really can't say anymore about this kid. He has the complete inside outside game. His defense will only get better. 

JO with a jumper over Reiner.

Duhon on top. to Deng. to Gordon. long deuce. GOOD in the corner. foot on the line.

JO shoots a jumper. MISSES Deng boards. 

Deng to Gordon. Gordon shoots another long 2 pointer. MISS

Jones to JO to Artest on the right wing. illegal defense on Reiner. Artest shoots the T. good

26-30 Pacers 10:35 2nd q.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like Deng's chances of rookie of the year. Paxson got lucky, that is all I'll say, no reason Deng should of been on the board at 7.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need the fire under Hinrichs butt to turn into a forest fire.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gill makes a layup

Duhon shoots a three MISS. Gordon boards. Duhon nice pass to Nocioni on the inside and dunks it.

Artest airs a three.

Deng low in the post. MISS. Reiner boards and lays it in.

Artest to Jones. Jermaine inside hooks it. MISS but a foul. 2nd on the Bulls

Gill throws the inbounds. Jones at the top of the key. drives jumper. GOOD

30-34 Pacers 9 min.

Reiner long 18 footer. GOOD. nice.

Jones has it right side. JO posts up. passes out then back. JO gets fouled. Timeout. 8:26 34-30 Pacers


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

do we really have an all-rookie line-up out there now?

reiner
deng
nocioni
duhon
gordon

:|


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Couple assists and boards from Gordon, to go with his bucket.
He's going to finally have a statline that didn't get mistaken for binary.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> do we really have an all-rookie line-up out there now?
> 
> reiner
> ...


Skiles is just trying to have less then 2 rookies on the floor at a time, thats all.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez. Lineup right now:

Duhon
Gordon
Hinrich
Deng
Nocioni

Wait, now Gordon out, is that Griffin in? I can't tell...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> do we really have an all-rookie line-up out there now?
> 
> reiner
> ...


yikes. yep. if we beat Pacers. I will laugh at them. HARD.

Jared goes out. Chandler back in.

JO splits FT's

Turnover Bulls. Gill deflects the ball. Jackson in the corner. Deng on him. Gill on top runner floats it in

37-32 Pacers

Nocioni posts downlow shoots fadaway. GOOD

Gill to Jones. for THREE MISS. JO boards putback MISS

Nocioni spins. to Chandler shoots and gets called for an offensive foul.

Deng, Nocioni, Gordon, Duhon, Hinrich. 

Gordon checks out now. Griffin in.

Jones. to Croshere. 3 seconds on Pacers.

37-34 6:34

Nocioni spins in the circle. forces a shot. MISS

Stephen Jackson 3. GOOD.

Hinrich crosscourt to Deng jumper GOOD

Jackson out to Croshere, to Fones, shoots MISSES. Bulls turnover. Hinrich gets stolen by Tinsley Timeout Pacers.

40-36 Pacers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Croshere. stops pops and shoots. GOOD baseline jumper.


hinrich to Griffin. top of the circle jumper GOOD

Tinsley to Croshere to JO inside. JO drives in charges. Nocioni takes the charge. 3rd PF on JO. he sits.

Hinrich right side now to Griffin. out to Nocioni 18 footer. MISS

Tinsley lobs inside to Jackson. GOOD and 1. foul on Hinrich. his first.

44-38 4:12 makes the FT.

Hinrich brings it up. screen roll play. Hinrich takes a 3. MISS

Griffin boards. foul on Pacers.

Harrington in. Duhon out.

Hinrich handles top of key. Hinrich puts up a three. GOOD. assist Deng.

Griffin. STEALS! alley oop to Deng. and Deng tips the ball in!

Croshere for three MISS

hinrich. gets a screen. Harrington posts up and Hinrich just traveled. (was confused)

45-43 ?


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

Kirk with 4 turnovers...hopefully he won't have to play 55 minutes tonight.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

"Deng is not athletic"


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, we're hanging with Indiana and it's almost halftime...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Well, we're hanging with Indiana and it's almost halftime...


In a back to back on the road no less. Deng is a stud.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Artest upset. whatever.

Tinsley. drives up and goes in.

Hinrich. down right side. holding foul on Croshere. 

Deng left side. to Hinrich. Griffin. to Hinrich. Croshere steals the ball.

Nocioni gets called for a foul. Artest will shoot 2.

47-44 1:53 

Artest makes both. 

Hinrich right wing. Hinrich shoots a runner in. MISS but gets fouled

1:35 45-49 Pacers. we're hanging in there.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nocioni is a master flopper. I love it. Drew two fouls on O'Neal and just now ARtest.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ron Ron with 3 fouls. good


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Artest gets called for third foul. Taken out of game. Upset. Decides not to sit at the team bench, but take a courtside seat next to a fan behind the basket. Carlisle yells at him to join his team. He begrudgingly complies.

:uhoh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Artest knocks Nocioni down. offensive foul. Artest will be benched. the freak? Artest was sitting with the fans.

Hinrich drives in nice pass inside to othella. Othella lays it in. nicely.

Stephen Jackson gets fouled on a shot.

49-47 Pacers 57.5 left

makes both.

51-47

Hinrich brigns it u. Duhon. back to Hinrich. Deng outside. to harrington on the inside and gets fouled by croshere.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

ewww, Hinrich with 5 turnovers. Otherwise having a nice game. He needs to score more efficiently and cut back on the turnovers. Its hard against one of the better defenses in the league though.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Nocioni is a master flopper. I love it. Drew two fouls on O'Neal and just now ARtest.


He must have taken some lessons from vlade on how to flop.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Harrington makes 1. Timeout. Artest has left the court.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Timeout. Artest not in huddle. Dore says he thinks he left and went to the lockerroom.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jones. to Tinsely. baseline right side three. GOOD

Hinrich to Duhon top of the key. left side,. Harrison gets called for the foul. over the limit. Duhon will shoot two.

49-54 8 secs left


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ahhh I absolutely love Deng, he's on all 3 of my fantasy teams... 

he looks great on offense, but how's his D?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Not bad, only down by five at the half. I pictured it to be worse.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Hot Deng, he's pretty good! 

I think considering the obstacles facing them, the Bulls are oding real good here. Still not happy with Skiles line-up shananigans, but whatever.

In other good news, Charlotte is up by 15 over Orlando with 8:30 left in the fourth.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Vegeta, do you think Harrison still hates Hinrich and Kansas?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> ahhh I absolutely love Deng, he's on all 3 of my fantasy teams...
> 
> he looks great on offense, but how's his D?


he's getting good position on Stephen Jackson (denying him the ball or forcing him to pass back out) but when jax gets open, you can't do much about it.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> ahhh I absolutely love Deng, he's on all 3 of my fantasy teams...


Hes on all mine too, because so many people slept on him and I got him late, like 8th round or later in all of them. 

Anyways, the most predictable aspect of the 1st half was Stephen Jackson lighting us up for 18. 

Deng scoring 15 on 6-8 is impressive, especially with guys like Artest and Jackson as the wing defenders on the opposing team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big_CKansas</b>!
> Hey Vegeta, do you think Harrison still hates Hinrich and Kansas?


Yes. But what else would you expect from the world's strongest man?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Is Andrés playing well?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> ewww, Hinrich with 5 turnovers. Otherwise having a nice game. He needs to score more efficiently and cut back on the turnovers. Its hard against one of the better defenses in the league though.


You know, one TO was Skiles' fault. Hinrich was looking his way and got called for a travel. I think Skiles was yelling out a play and confused him.

Another was pass inside but Harrington couldn't handle it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Is Andrés playing well?


Yes. He's frustrating Artest so much. taking lots of charges. He has not taken a three yet. he was ashamed yesterday for missing so many. He's really getting inside and posting up nicely. he's a bit wild still though


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Is Andrés playing well?


I've enjoyed what I've seen from him so far he plays with a lot of heart.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

So you guys with DirectTV, do you get the Bulls feed for every game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng was taken a pick right before mine twice in my leagues. I ended up with Nocioni. He's killing my FG%


----------



## TysonForPresident (Oct 25, 2004)

Not bad so far.

The Bulls are going to have to start shooting ft's better. In the first one and a half games so far both teams against the Bulls have nailed their freebies and the Bulls have struggled from the line. They need to work on that.

I only have one concern and that's with Skiles putting Tyson in and then pulling him out in less then a minute because of an offensive foul. It was only number two and he had a rebound and an assist just before that play.

He seems to be jumping the gun and looking for excuses to get him off the court.

I always heard that he loved small ball but some of his lineups are just ridiculous.

It seems to me that he wants to chase Tyson and Eddy away so he can play all guards and sf's.

Deng is a stud.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive foul on Chandler

steal by gordon. gj.

offensive foul on Harrington

Artest circus shot. and 1.

offensive foul on Hinrich

TO on Indiana


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls quickly now down by ten. 3 offensive fouls in less than two minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon shoots a three GOOD

Artest lays it in over Nocioni. GOOD

Gordon with a bad entry pass.

Timeout


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon gets called for a foul. 

JO posts up over Griffin MISS

Harrington saves a Gordon layup miss

Gordon for Three. GOOD!

Jax travels.

Gordon fakes fires. GOOD he's heating up. gotta keep going to him

JO with Harrington on him. backs up shoots MISS

back to JO. throws the ball away. Bulls ball.

61-57 Pacers 7:30 left


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

In other news, Charlotte is leading Orlando by 13 points with a minute and a half left. Awesome!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Looks like Gordon may getting his touch. We could really use him right now, I hope he steps up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Update around the league.

Heat 106 Wizards 102 a few minutes left. 

Dwyane Wade 35 Points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives pass to Nocioni. nocioni baseline jumper. MISS gets own board. 

Harrington boards and gets fouled by JO. JO sits (he's sucking)

Reiner to Hinrich. pass to Harrington. 15 footer. MISS

Tinsley runner. MISS . tyson boards. out to Hinrich for three. MISS

Ron Artest knocks Nocioni down (another flop) gets called for another foul. he sits

Freddie Jones in.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben Gordon sighting.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Artest & O'Neal with four fouls each. Nocioni's flopping skills are great.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni to Harrington loses it.

Jones shots foul.

Harrington pulls down Croshere. He picks up the foul. 4 on him

57-61 6:02


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon 10 points on 4-7.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still no CSN on Dish Network  

AND the Bulls are actually playing well and I can't even watch 'em :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Reiner checks in Harrington out.

Reiner, Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioni, Chandler in.

Gordon handles it. shoots a three. MISS

ben fakes the three. nope. Nocioni 3 sec violation

Jax for 3. MISS

Hinrich throws it away to Jax. Tinsley top of the key. downlow to Jax posts. shoots a jumper. GOOD

Nocioni to Gordon to left Hinrich. to right side Gordon. Gordon drives MISS stolen by Jax. 

one-on-one Hinrich and Tinsley. Tinsley drives and misses the layup. Nocioni grabs the board. 

Hinrich to Ben. Ben shoots GOOD! a two. TImeout Pacers

64-59 Pacers


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

When Benny's hot he is hot!

Bring in Deng and see what him, Hinrich, and Gordon do!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben is showing something , keep it going


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben 5-9 for 12 points. This is progress.

Tyson begs to get taken out of game since apparently he's winded (he's played 18 minutes thus far). Not progress.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Harrison scores.

up and under Reiner scores.

Reiner blocks Harrison. to Croshere. Blocked by Reiner. Croshere. gets it anyways.

WTF!! inbounds pass just stolen by the Jones . Jones for three GOOD.

Ben misses 20 footer. Tinsley gets the ball.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Ben 5-9 for 12 points. This is progress.
> 
> Tyson begs to get taken out of game since apparently he's winded (he's played 18 minutes thus far). Not progress.



Must be all that weight he put on over the summer.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Ben is looking good. I'm stoked.

I wonder if Curry's return will imapct the Bulls newfound perimeter strength positively or negatively upon his return as I watch this game. Overall though, I'm happy with what I've seen.

In other news, Charlotte pegs their first win. Now if GS can show some signs of life I will be happy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jumpball - Reiner vs. Croshere: Tip to Jax
72-61 Pacers


Deng inside to Nocioni. lays it up MISS. boards again. MISS but fouled.

Nocioni makes both.

72-63

Tinsley nice layin. Duhon brings it up. Duhon blocked by the Harrison?

Reiner steals but throws the outlet pass. stolen. Freddie Jones for three. GOOD.

Griffin shoots a three. MISS.

Tinsley drives kicks out to Freddie Jones. Shoots a three. GOOD

80-63 

Deng fakes fires. gets fouled. Jackson picks up another foul.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think we have ridden the Chandler horse long enough. At lest try to trade him for a decent two guard, Battier, maybe Pietrus or Hayes. One of the young 2 guard that a team bites on the Chandler offer. Or maybe Chandler for Dalembert like rumored before and go with Eddy and Dalembert in the front court. Tyson looks great sometimes, but i just dk about him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng makes both.

Tinsley brigns it up. Hinrich. deflects. Jackson cuts drives in. Nocioni called for goaltending.

Griffin on the outside. Duhon baseline. Nocioni drives in gets the pass and scores.

end of the 3rd

82-67 Pacers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How can Freddie Jones be left open like that? that's a certain break in the defense. I'll have to see the tape.

It was Hinrich on the help defense in the post, watching the replay. he runs out but it's too late.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Griffin low post lays it in.

Griffin fouls Freddie.

Jones gets the ball to ARtest. cleared out. Freddie Jones gets Hinrich in the air. shoots a 3. MISS.

Nocioni tangles with Nocioni. foul on Chapu.
Hinrich gets called for a foul. 3 team fouls in 1 minute. oye.

Artest goes out. drives. Freddie Jones for three. AGAIN GOOD

Hinrich .. left side to Duhon. Deng posts. blocking foul on Eddie Gill..

85-69 Pacers. 10:21


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This team would show me a lot if they came back in this game. Hinrich really needs to cut down the turnovers, 7 is too much. I'm glad Gordon is finally contributing, although this is about how I'd thought he'd be. A good shooter and offensive player, but quick to foul because of his defensive weakness. Deng needed to be more of a factor in the 2nd half, and I'm thinking the "back end of the back to back on the road" effect has kicked in and we'll probably fall in this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni lays it up. MISS Nocioni is down. he's hurt. his back. 

JO hits his hip on Nocioni right in the back.

Nocioni is able to get up.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

God damn, Freddie Jones is burning the bulls right now with those threes. I've been watching Utah's dominance over Denver, who's been covering Doctor Jones?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich fouls out.

this is ugly we should be closer.

Gordon drives MISS. Othella boards and gets fouled by Artest.

Harrington, Gordon, Griffin, Deng, Duhon

Harrington shoots MISS. Deng boards. shoots gets fouled. GOOD and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon with the steal. crazy layup. MISS. James Jones? for three. MISS. 

Duhon passes. kickball Pacers.

Tinsley, Croshere in. with JO, artest, and Jones.

Griffin shoots. MISS. Harrington boards Duhon three. MISS

Deng tips it in. 85-73 Pacers

Tinsley.baseline jumper. MISS. Griffin boards. griffin pass to deng. Deng shoots a jumper. SWISH!!!!

85-75 Pacers


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

John Paxson is the absolute luckiest man in the world to have had Luol Deng still available at #7. 

He's a complete ****ing beast.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> John Paxson is the absolute luckiest man in the world to have had Luol Deng still available at #7.
> 
> He's a complete ****ing beast.


LOL. :laugh: 

Luck or skill? Deng was one of the last guys Pax brought in for a workout... and most thought we'd got either Deng, Iggy or Gordon at #3


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol at indiana announcers :laugh: 

:lame jim carrey imitation voice: 

"_DENG_. he's smokin'... somebody stop him!"


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Game leading 23 for deng, but jackson is not far behind with 22.

Edit: Deng with 25.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's absolutely amazing that the Bulls best players (or the players needed to help the team win) are going to have to be rookies.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson is doing his best Keith Closs impersonation the first 2 games of the season.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng stopped popped and jumpshot. ice water in his veins.

Croshere shoots. MISSES. deng boards. stolen by JO. scores.

Deng shoots a three. MISS. JO rebounds. gets fouled. will shoot 2

makes first. makes second

5:51 4th 89-75


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> John Paxson is the absolute luckiest man in the world to have had Luol Deng still available at #7.
> 
> He's a complete ****ing beast.


Seriously.

My god, could you imagine the pain if say Deng was picked 6th and the Bulls ended up with Luke Jackson or Childress?

Good god that would be ugly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tinsley makes the second after getting fouled.

Gordon shoots a jumper. GOOD

90-77 

JO gets blocked harrington. Deng boards.

Duhon dishes to a cutting Deng. Deng lays it in off the glass. nice layup.

Bulls ball out of bounds Jax. bad pass Tinsley.

Ben Gordon misses a jumper. JO boards. 

90-79

Croshere basline three. GOOD. ouch 

93-79 3:55 left. not looking good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tinsley handles it. to Croshere. to Artest. Artest jumper No good (good clock wasting by the Pacers)

Adrian Griffin shoots GOOD.

Duhon almost steals. Tinsley. to Croshere. drives dumps to JO for the dunk.

Chandler 15 footer. GOOD

ball of of Artest foot. Bulls ball

Duhon. to Griffin. to Duhon for three. MISS  

Tinsley. to O'neal on the outside. Griffin fouls Artest downlow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon tries for a reverse layup. MISS but gets fouled 83-96 Pacers. 1:46 left it's over I'm done.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

soemone wanan pull Duhon over and PLEASE TELL HIM: NO MORE THREES!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

garbage Tyson garbarge dunks a garbage layup by garbage Duhon (could he have stopped shooting threes?)

100-90 17.1 left in the 4th.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Reggie Miller needs to retire. Stephen Jackson is going to have the best years of his NBA career in Indiana. He really is an underrated player. 

Fred Jones is a dangerous bench player too. The rookies carrying the Bulls.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Good work tonight spongyfungy, its appreciated.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Tyson has been pretty disappointing. Its obvious that we will be carried by Deng, Hinrich and Nocioni this year, along with Duhon, Harrington and Davis. Curry and Gordon will probably put some points on the board in bunches in a hurry, but we shouldnt expect a whole lot from them this year since they struggle on defense. 

I hope Tyson starts playing better.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm convinced that we have the talent to win in this league. However, we need better production from our bigmen.

After watching another pitiful performance by Keith Clossman JR, I'm convinced that the reason we've been sucking for the past 3 years because we've banked all our eggs in Chandler and Curry. Both of these guys are busts. Hopefully, Curry can give us some production when he comes back. If not, I think we should trade these guys for players like Chris Wilcox or S. Dalemburt.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Luol Deng will be ROY

I already said it & I'm sticking to it...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Reporter : So Stephen, what do you think of these young bulls?

Stephen : They're gonna be GOOD, they just gotta keep it together.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not a bad game by Gordon. He's showed his athletic abilities. He's very quick and showed he can shoot.

[email protected] Jax : They're going to be good....... Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich....uhhh...what's that guy's name? 

Mitch: which one?

Jax : that point guard from Uconn.

Mitch Ben Gordon?

Jax: uh yeah.










courtesy: AP photo


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so pleased how the YOUNG bulls played tonite! 10 point loss to indiana without Eddy is a great effort.
I think by the end of the season, Deng AND Gordon will be seen as very good draft picks for the bulls in the future!
All they need is time and we will see results.
I am looking forward to see Eddy come back so we can at least have some scoring power downlow which we have been lacking. I hope Tyson improves because he had a chance to really show everyone he can play without Eddy and REAlly Contribute to this team and he failed to do so!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Welcome OziBull


----------



## TysonForPresident (Oct 25, 2004)

Tyson was 4-5 from the floor, 7 boards, 2 assists and a steal in only 23 minutes tonight.

It's kind of hard to produce when the coach keeps you rooted to the bench.

The game went from five points to over ten points in short order when Skiles threw five rookies out there at the same time.

It was too much to come back from when Hinrich fouled out.

I have no doubt that Eddy will do at least what he's known for and that's score at a high percentage.

This team needs that.

Tyson can also do what he's known for, he's a little rusty but I've seen him throw up monster games when healthy and in his groove.

They'll both help this team out a lot this year when Eddy and Davis come back. 

There will be less pressure on the rookies to score when that happens.

I don't understand why so many fans say that Curry can't defend and is a poor rebounder so he's worthless, or needs to be traded.

This team desperately needs his points in the paint and the attention he brings from defenses.

Not all players are all-around talents. In fact few are.

The Bulls will be fine.

Personally I like the direction this team is going in.

This is just my opinion and I don't want to get in any debates because I have to go.

I'm anxious to see what this team will play like with Curry and Davis back next game.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> I am so pleased how the YOUNG bulls played tonite! 10 point loss to indiana without Eddy is a great effort.
> I think by the end of the season, Deng AND Gordon will be seen as very good draft picks for the bulls in the future!
> All they need is time and we will see results.
> I am looking forward to see Eddy come back so we can at least have some scoring power downlow which we have been lacking. I hope Tyson improves because he had a chance to really show everyone he can play without Eddy and REAlly Contribute to this team and he failed to do so!


Welcome to the boards  Sounds like a pretty good game, glad to see Gordon shot the ball relatively well tonight, Deng looks to be a front runner for ROY.. gotta love that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

so does this mean, you don't want to trade Gordon now?


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> SJax - lights us up for 26
> ...


Nice calls. :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> so does this mean, you don't want to trade Gordon now?


:nah:

Bulls post game Skiles Audio (MP3 1.24 megs)


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> so does this mean, you don't want to trade Gordon now?


He's still gotta show some consistency.....

Hopefully today was just the beginning....


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Did gordon play over hinrich in the 4th quarter?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Did gordon play over hinrich in the 4th quarter?


Hinrich fouled out.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Where was old man Pike tonight?
He didn't get in did he?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Did anyone think that Oneals shot on Andres was a tad bit dirty?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Did anyone think that Oneals shot on Andres was a tad bit dirty?


Yeah,Jermaine was glaring at Andres all throughout the game right up to that point.

Did they have to play Village People's "macho man" ? while he was on the ground? no class.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We definitely should include JO name (Indiana) into the hate list,
That ******* is a dirty player.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Two games in a row noci really toke two alstars out of there game. Richard Jefferson was having a real hard time and was 4 for 12 at one point friday night and Artest was really upset. Noci was just pushing artest around and he couldn't beleave it.

noci was just too big and strong for artest. As for JO a cheap shot like that just tells you how hard noci plays. Even the refs were giving noci the veteran call a couple times when noci toke offensive fouls.

Mark my word by miid season noci will already have a rep for one of the hardest working, toughest players in the NBA.

david


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Good to see Gordon come around some. Still not sure about him and Kirk as the backcourt. 



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> so does this mean, you don't want to trade Gordon now?


 Huh? You are the guy that has been begging for Gordon to be traded.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> SJax - lights us up for 26
> ...


genious


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> Huh? You are the guy that has been begging for Gordon to be traded.


I don't know why you're rolling your eyes Johnston. I'm still the guy begging for him to be dealt, because I recognize who the scapegoat will be for failure on this team and it certainly shouldn't be Gordon. The sooner he is off the Bulls, in a different environment, on a better team, at his natural position... the better.


----------

